# [FIXED] Dspam 3.10.2-r1 rebuild fail libmysqlclient version

## Shadow AOK

Hello,

I recently upgraded from MySQL 5.1.70 to 5.5.32 (on Gentoo AMD64 up-to-date).

As Dspam still use the old mysql library, i'm trying to re-emerge it :

```
!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: dev-db/mysql-5.5.32

 *  - /usr/lib64/libmysqlclient.so.16

 *  - /usr/lib64/mysql/libmysqlclient.so.16

 *  - /usr/lib64/mysql/libmysqlclient.so.16.0.0

 *      used by /usr/lib64/dspam/libmysql_drv.so.7.0.0 (mail-filter/dspam-3.10.2
```

But it fails with this error :

configure: error: Required version of libmysqlclient not found

Here's the log and other useful information :

$ emerge --info '=mail-filter/dspam-3.10.2-r1::gentoo'

```
Portage 2.2.7 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.8.13-xxxx-std-ipv6-64 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.8.13-xxxx-std-ipv6-64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-2400_CPU_@_3.10GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8077140 total,   1107920 free

KiB Swap:    4190192 total,   3999860 free

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 04 Nov 2013 11:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.2.5-r3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3, 4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

masters-gentoo

    location: /var/lib/layman/ovh-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

Apteo

    location: /var/lib/layman/apteo-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 1

ultrabug

    location: /var/lib/layman/ultrabug

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 2

wish

    location: /var/lib/layman/wish

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 3

ABI="amd64"

ABI_X86="64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ACCEPT_RESTRICT="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias cgi threads"

APACHE2_MPMS="prefork"

ARCH="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode python_targets_python3_2 python_targets_python2_7 multilib"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS_amd64="-m64"

CFLAGS_x32="-mx32"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x32="x86_64-pc-linux-gnux32"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* *.py[co] *$py.class */dropin.cache"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; eval \"declare -a ssh_opts=(\${3})\" ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${ssh_opts[@]}\" \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GCC_SPECS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS=""

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.23.1/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

IUSE_IMPLICIT="prefix"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x32="-m elf32_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_n32="lib32"

LIBDIR_n64="lib64"

LIBDIR_o32="lib"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_s390="lib32"

LIBDIR_s390x="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x32="libx32"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

LINGUAS="fr"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/root"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

MANPATH="/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.23.1/man:/usr/lib64/php5.4/man/:/usr/lib64/php5.5/man/"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev|systemd|clang|python-exec)"

MULTIOSDIRS="../lib64:../lib32"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice"

OLDPWD="/etc/dovecot/conf.d"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.6.3"

PHP_INI_VERSION="production"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd ppc64-linux x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="mail"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --digest-algo SHA256 --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_INTERNAL_CALLER="1"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_REPOSITORIES="[Apteo]

location = /var/lib/layman/apteo-overlay

masters = gentoo

priority = 1

[DEFAULT]

main-repo = gentoo

[gentoo]

location = /usr/portage

masters =

priority = -1000

sync-type = rsync

sync-uri = rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

[masters-gentoo]

location = /var/lib/layman/ovh-overlay

masters = gentoo

priority = 0

[ultrabug]

location = /var/lib/layman/ultrabug

masters = gentoo

priority = 2

[wish]

location = /var/lib/layman/wish

masters = gentoo

priority = 3

"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTAGE_XATTR_EXCLUDE="security.* system.nfs4_acl"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/ovh-overlay /var/lib/layman/apteo-overlay /var/lib/layman/ultrabug /var/lib/layman/wish"

PORT_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find "${PORT_LOGDIR}" -type f ! -name "summary.log*" -mtime +7 -delete"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC IUSE_IMPLICIT KERNEL USERLAND USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND"

PWD="/etc/postfix"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2"

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.6.3"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

SSH_CLIENT="88.163.119.184 61016 22"

SSH_CONNECTION="88.163.119.184 61016 176.31.253.63 22"

SSH_TTY="/dev/pts/5"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

TERM="linux"

UNINSTALL_IGNORE="/lib/modules/*"

USE="acl amd64 apache2 bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri exif fam fortran gdbm gif iconv ipv6 jpeg linuxthreads-tls logrotate mailwrapper mmx modules mp3 mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre png readline session snp spell sse sse2 ssl tcpd truetype unicode zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias cgi threads" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-4" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ABI_MIPS ABI_X86 ALSA_CARDS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS CURL_SSL DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC ENLIGHTENMENT_MODULES FCDSL_CARDS FFTOOLS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MONKEYD_PLUGINS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL OFED_DRIVERS OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION OPENMPI_FABRICS OPENMPI_OFED_FEATURES OPENMPI_RM PHP_TARGETS PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET PYTHON_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS VOICEMAIL_STORAGE XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="ABI_MIPS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED="ARCH"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH="alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm-linux hppa hppa-hpux ia64 ia64-hpux ia64-linux m68k m68k-mint mips ppc ppc64 ppc64-linux ppc-aix ppc-macos ppc-openbsd s390 sh sparc sparc64-freebsd sparc64-solaris sparc-fbsd sparc-solaris x64-freebsd x64-macos x64-openbsd x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-fbsd x86-freebsd x86-interix x86-linux x86-macos x86-netbsd x86-openbsd x86-solaris x86-winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC="AIX Cygwin Darwin FreeBSD glibc HPUX Interix mintlib musl NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS uclibc Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL="AIX Cygwin Darwin FreeBSD freemint HPUX Interix linux NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND="BSD GNU"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:repo:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

mail-filter/dspam-3.10.2-r1 was built with the following:

USE="clamav daemon domain-scale (multilib) mysql syslog virtual-users -debug -hash -large-scale -ldap -postgres -small-scale -sqlite -static-libs -user-homedirs"
```

$ emerge -pqv '=mail-filter/dspam-3.10.2-r1::gentoo'

```
[ebuild   R   ] mail-filter/dspam-3.10.2-r1  USE="clamav daemon domain-scale mysql syslog virtual-users -debug -hash -large-scale -ldap -postgres -small-scale -sqlite -static-libs -user-homedirs"
```

$ cat /var/tmp/portage/mail-filter/dspam-3.10.2-r1/temp/build.log

```
 * Package:    mail-filter/dspam-3.10.2-r1

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: net-mail@gentoo.org

 * USE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 clamav daemon domain-scale elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib mysql syslog userland_GNU virtual-users

 * FEATURES:   ccache preserve-libs userpriv usersandbox

 * Building with drivers: mysql_drv,mysql_drv

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking dspam-3.10.2.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/mail-filter/dspam-3.10.2-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/mail-filter/dspam-3.10.2-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/mail-filter/dspam-3.10.2-r1/work/dspam-3.10.2 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/mail-filter/dspam-3.10.2-r1/work/dspam-3.10.2 ...

 * econf: updating dspam-3.10.2/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating dspam-3.10.2/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-dependency-tracking --sysconfdir=/etc/dspam --with-dspam-home=/var/spool/dspam --with-dspam-home-group=dspam --with-dspam-mode=2510 --with-dspam-group=dspam --with-logdir=/var/log/dspam --enable-external-lookup --enable-long-usernames --enable-split-configuration --enable-clamav --enable-daemon --disable-debug --disable-bnr-debug --disable-verbose-debug --enable-domain-scale --disable-large-scale --disable-static --enable-syslog --disable-homedir --enable-virtual-users --with-storage-driver=mysql_drv,mysql_drv --with-mysql-includes=/usr/include/mysql --enable-preferences-extension

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables...

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu format... func_convert_file_noop

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-dlltool... no

checking for dlltool... no

checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for archiver @FILE support... @

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for sysroot... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-mt... no

checking for mt... no

checking if : is a manifest tool... no

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking for inline... inline

checking for ISO C99 varargs macros in C... yes

checking for string.h... (cached) yes

checking math.h usability... yes

checking math.h presence... yes

checking for math.h... yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking for strlcpy... no

checking for strsep... yes

checking for strtok_r... yes

checking for getpwnam_r... yes

checking for getpwuid_r... yes

checking for memcpy... yes

checking for memset... yes

checking for localtime_r... yes

checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes

checking for sys/socket.h... yes

checking for netinet/in.h... yes

checking for arpa/inet.h... yes

checking for inet_ntoa_r... no

checking if inet_ntoa_r might be used... no

checking for strcasestr... yes

checking whether to enable daemon mode... yes

checking how you like your pthreads... -pthread

checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes

checking for sys/socket.h... (cached) yes

checking for netinet/in.h... (cached) yes

checking for arpa/inet.h... (cached) yes

checking for library containing inet_ntoa... none required

checking for library containing socket... none required

checking for library containing dlopen... -ldl

checking whether to enable split configuration file support... yes

checking whether to enable external lookup support... yes

checking lber.h usability... no

checking lber.h presence... no

checking for lber.h... no

checking ldap.h usability... no

checking ldap.h presence... no

checking for ldap.h... no

checking whether to enable LDAP support in external lookup... no

checking for dspam_home... /var/spool/dspam

checking which delivery agent to activate in dspam.conf... /usr/bin/procmail

checking whether to enable trusted user security... yes

checking whether to enable clamav... yes

checking whether to enable debug output... no

checking whether to enable syslog output... yes

checking whether to enable debug output for BNR... no

checking whether to enable home directory support... no

checking whether to enable MySQL client initialization... yes

checking whether to enable preferences-extension... yes

checking whether to enable verbose debug output... no

checking whether to enable long usernames... yes

checking whether to enable large scale implementation... no

checking whether to enable domain structure implementation... yes

checking for logdir... /var/log/dspam

checking which storage drivers to build... mysql_drv,mysql_drv

checking whether to enable virtual users... yes

checking where to find MySQL headers... /usr/include/mysql

checking mysql.h usability... yes

checking mysql.h presence... yes

checking for mysql.h... yes

checking mysqld_error.h usability... yes

checking mysqld_error.h presence... yes

checking for mysqld_error.h... yes

checking errmsg.h usability... yes

checking errmsg.h presence... yes

checking for errmsg.h... yes

checking for library containing gzopen... -lz

checking where to find MySQL libraries... compiler default paths

checking for library containing inet_ntoa... (cached) none required

checking for library containing socket... (cached) none required

checking for mysql_init in -lmysqlclient... no

configure: error: Required version of libmysqlclient not found

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/mail-filter/dspam-3.10.2-r1/work/dspam-3.10.2/config.log

 * ERROR: mail-filter/dspam-3.10.2-r1::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 2216:  Called econf '--sysconfdir=/etc/dspam' '--with-dspam-home=/var/spool/dspam' '--with-dspam-home-group=dspam' '--with-dspam-mode=2510' '--with-dspam-group=dspam' '--with-logdir=/var/log/dspam' '--enable-external-lookup' '--enable-long-usernames' '--enable-split-configuration' '--enable-clamav' '--enable-daemon' '--disable-debug' '--disable-bnr-debug' '--disable-verbose-debug' '--enable-domain-scale' '--disable-large-scale' '--disable-static' '--enable-syslog' '--disable-homedir' '--enable-virtual-users' '--with-storage-driver=mysql_drv,mysql_drv' '--with-mysql-includes=/usr/include/mysql' '--enable-preferences-extension'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  577:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=mail-filter/dspam-3.10.2-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=mail-filter/dspam-3.10.2-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-filter/dspam-3.10.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-filter/dspam-3.10.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/mail-filter/dspam-3.10.2-r1/work/dspam-3.10.2'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/mail-filter/dspam-3.10.2-r1/work/dspam-3.10.2'
```

Last edited by Shadow AOK on Fri Nov 15, 2013 10:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Shadow AOK

$ eix '-I*' mysql

```
[I] dev-db/mysql

     Available versions:  [M]4.0.27-r1 [M]4.1.22-r1 [M]5.0.96 5.1.70 (~)5.5.32 {berkdb big-tables cluster +community debug embedded extraengine jemalloc latin1 max-idx-128 minimal pbxt (+)perl profiling raid selinux ssl static systemtap tcmalloc test xtradb}

     Installed versions:  5.5.32(13:02:38 09/09/2013)(community perl ssl -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -jemalloc -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -profiling -selinux -static -systemtap -tcmalloc -test)

     Homepage:            http://www.mysql.com/

     Description:         A fast, multi-threaded, multi-user SQL database server.

[I] dev-db/mysql-init-scripts

     Available versions:  1.2 2.0_pre1-r2 2.0_pre1-r3 ~2.0_pre1-r6

     Installed versions:  2.0_pre1-r3(10:10:44 06/05/2013)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Gentoo MySQL init scripts.

[I] dev-perl/DBD-mysql

     Available versions:  4.20.0 {embedded}

     Installed versions:  4.20.0(11:58:25 30/09/2013)(-embedded)

     Homepage:            http://search.cpan.org/dist/DBD-mysql/

     Description:         The Perl DBD:mysql Module

[I] dev-php/PEAR-MDB2_Driver_mysql

     Available versions:  1.5.0_beta3 ~1.5.0_beta4

     Installed versions:  1.5.0_beta3(09:40:48 14/11/2011)

     Homepage:            http://pear.php.net/MDB2_Driver_mysql

     Description:         Database Abstraction Layer, mysql driver

[I] dev-php/PEAR-MDB2_Driver_mysqli

     Available versions:  1.5.0_beta3 ~1.5.0_beta4

     Installed versions:  1.5.0_beta3(09:40:42 14/11/2011)

     Homepage:            http://pear.php.net/MDB2_Driver_mysqli

     Description:         Database Abstraction Layer, mysqli driver

[I] dev-python/mysql-python

     Available versions:  1.2.3 1.2.3-r1 {PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_6 python2_7"}

     Installed versions:  1.2.3-r1(13:03:05 09/09/2013)(PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6")

     Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/projects/mysql-python/ http://pypi.python.org/pypi/MySQL-python

     Description:         Python interface to MySQL

[I] virtual/mysql

     Available versions:  [M]4.0 [M]4.1 [M]5.0 5.1 (~)5.2 (~)5.3 (~)5.5 {embedded minimal static}

     Installed versions:  5.5(13:02:57 09/09/2013)(-embedded -minimal -static)

     Description:         Virtual for MySQL client or database
```

$ locate libmysqlclient

```
/usr/lib64/libmysqlclient.so.16

/usr/lib64/mysql/libmysqlclient.a

/usr/lib64/mysql/libmysqlclient.so

/usr/lib64/mysql/libmysqlclient.so.16

/usr/lib64/mysql/libmysqlclient.so.16.0.0

/usr/lib64/mysql/libmysqlclient.so.18

/usr/lib64/mysql/libmysqlclient.so.18.0.0

/usr/lib64/mysql/libmysqlclient_r.a

/usr/lib64/mysql/libmysqlclient_r.so

/usr/lib64/mysql/libmysqlclient_r.so.18

/usr/lib64/mysql/libmysqlclient_r.so.18.0.0
```

$ ls /usr/lib64/mysql/libmysql*

```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3,5M  9 sept. 13:02 libmysqlclient.a

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   16  9 sept. 13:02 libmysqlclient_r.a -> libmysqlclient.a

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   17  9 sept. 13:02 libmysqlclient_r.so -> libmysqlclient.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   17  9 sept. 13:02 libmysqlclient_r.so.18 -> libmysqlclient.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   17  9 sept. 13:02 libmysqlclient_r.so.18.0.0 -> libmysqlclient.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   20  9 sept. 13:02 libmysqlclient.so -> libmysqlclient.so.18

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   24  2 juil. 14:12 libmysqlclient.so.16 -> libmysqlclient.so.16.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1,6M  2 juil. 14:12 libmysqlclient.so.16.0.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   24  9 sept. 13:02 libmysqlclient.so.18 -> libmysqlclient.so.18.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2,9M  9 sept. 13:02 libmysqlclient.so.18.0.0

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4,4K  9 sept. 13:02 libmysqlservices.a
```

$ ls /usr/lib64/libmysql*

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 30  2 juil. 14:12 libmysqlclient.so.16 -> mysql/libmysqlclient.so.16.0.0
```

----------

## Shadow AOK

Environment file is too long, here it is :

http://pastebin.com/3WgnaqzL

----------

## Shadow AOK

Fixed with an ebuild patch by Brian Evans.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=491156

----------

